
[Welcome Join] Open Survey on Code Reuse and Re-Implementation - maxxbw
Hi my friends, we are software engineering researchers from SWAT lab (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;swat.polymtl.ca&#x2F;, Ecole Polytechnique de Montréal (Canada)) and SOAR lab (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soarsmu.github.io&#x2F;, Singapore Management University).<p>We are currently studying the phenomenon where developers replace self-implemented code with an equivalent external method, as well as the phenomenon where developers switch from using an external method to implementing an equivalent one themselves. We invite you to participate this survey, which takes you about 5-10 minutes. The results can help us improve the current code recommendation systems. Please note that all answers provided in the context of this survey will be treated anonymously.<p>Survey URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSfnI5oHioE-0-etLVwYUW6qtPlrmLM4VEdkYUvdcnO3BAHMgw&#x2F;viewform<p>Thank you very much and have a good day! :-)
======
maxxbw
Survey URL:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfnI5oHioE-0-etLVwY...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfnI5oHioE-0-etLVwYUW6qtPlrmLM4VEdkYUvdcnO3BAHMgw/viewform)

------
gus_massa
In "preferred programing language", add "other"

~~~
maxxbw
Hi gus_massa, thank you for your great suggestion! I have fixed your comment.
:-)

